# Item at WATC Kitshop



## Korus (27 Jul 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a place online (or in Edmonton?) to buy a black fleece jacket with the Canadian army logo on the front, like the ones sold in the Wainwright kitshop?

(I would have picked one up while I was there, but the Army FUBARed my pay for that course, and I didn‘t want to buy anything until after I got paid.. still waiting! )


----------

